# Orlando, FL 12 year old male Maltese ID A239028



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there anyone that can help this one? Jayne and I are past full, :-( , so I am trying to cross post to see if he can be saved......

http://images3a.snapfish.com/232323232fp73435>nu=3349>:83>:9;>WSNRCG=3843<8<9:4336nu0mrj

*Please HELP SHARE*
All the below dogs are located at
*Orange County Animal Services (OCAS)*
*2769 Conroy Road*
*Orlando, Florida*
The phone number is (407)254-9140 





*Non Rescue* partners who need assistance, please e-mail Mina, who is not an employee of OCAS, at *[email protected]*


-OR-



Lori, who is a rescue partner at this shelter, at*[email protected]*



​*Rescue Pull Fees are $15 and include, spay/neuter, basic vaccinations, and microchip -- *
*the shelter even gives you a bag of dog food.*



*We can assist with transports needs in the State of Florida.*


*Unfortunately, we cannot accommodate out of the state request.*

​*Disclaimer: This posting is not being sent by, or on behalf of, Orange County Animal Services. If you are not a rescue, please go directly to the shelter to adopt. Rescue Partners of OCAS need to contact the rescue coordinator at the shelter. All other rescues, please feel free to contact the above parties for assistance. For the latest, and most updated information on the below dogs, please utilize the link to the NetPets profile provided for each dog.*

*Animal ID: A239028 Room No.: WD51*

Hi, I am an approximately *12 year old* white male Maltese. 

I am friendly and I have not been tested for heartworms. 

I have been at Orange County Animal Services since Saturday, June 30, 2012.
http://apps.ocfl.net/dept/CEsrvcs/animal/NetPets/AnimalDetail.asp?ID=A239028&RT=T
​​


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I would love him if I didn't live many, many hours away. I know I am being terribly naive, but I see a pic of this adorable fella at 12 years old and think to myself how did he get here at this point in his life? It breaks my heart for him and all the dogs who do not get to finish begin, live, and finish their lives in loving homes that fully appreciate them for all the love and loyalty they give to their owners. I pray someone gets this fella.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

It is heartbreaking, we get requests a lot for owner surrenders, and the biggiest reason is because they have had a baby or the young children and the dog are not getting along. It is so very fustrating.............or the ones that the owner died and none of the family or friends want the dog(s)...........

I am told by the shelter volunteers that there has been no interest in him, that my inquiry is the only one. So I am trying very hard to find him help...........at 12 years old, he deserves that. I don't know but I think he was a stray, am told that he is well groomed, so someone was taking care of him.......

I don't know why his picture did not show up, but rather the link............odd.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> It is heartbreaking, we get requests a lot for owner surrenders, and the biggiest reason is because they have had a baby or the young children and the dog are not getting along. It is so very fustrating.............or the ones that the owner died and none of the family or friends want the dog(s)...........
> 
> I am told by the shelter volunteers that there has been no interest in him, that my inquiry is the only one. So I am trying very hard to find him help...........at 12 years old, he deserves that. I don't know but I think he was a stray, am told that he is well groomed, so someone was taking care of him.......
> 
> I don't know why his picture did not show up, but rather the link............odd.....


Debi - is there a way to put him up on Facebook? If you can give us a link and info that you have we could post that and maybe some of our friends can help spread the word. Did they say anything about how long he has? Poor baby!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I can post him on my facebook, debimishoe, they said he probably has until Saturday. I just emailed the director that SCMR will take him if no other rescue helps, is adopted or the owner comes for him. 

Jayne and I are past full, but we don't want to see him put down. So I still want to see if there is anyone that will help him. Jayne has agreed to foster him, but it puts such a strain on her and I, sadly she has 3 critically ill babies, that could go at any time, but yet she is willing to help just one more. So it is painfully sad that we need help.........

Someone will need to friend me, to get to the info to share......


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just breaks my heart how some people think their pets are disposable and just "get rid of them". They need to think how this poor little guy is feeling when his family just abandons him. He must be so scared and lonely and miss them so much. It makes me so sad.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

carley said:


> I can post him on my facebook, debimishoe, they said he probably has until Saturday. I just emailed the director that SCMR will take him if no other rescue helps, is adopted or the owner comes for him.
> 
> Jayne and I are past full, but we don't want to see him put down. So I still want to see if there is anyone that will help him. Jayne has agreed to foster him, but it puts such a strain on her and I, sadly she has 3 critically ill babies, that could go at any time, but yet she is willing to help just one more. So it is painfully sad that we need help.........
> 
> Someone will need to friend me, to get to the info to share......


Debi, you and I are friends (Lindsay Millette) and I just shared your post. Poor little guy!! What a sweet boy. He deserves so much more!! I wish I could take him in.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

he looks like he is waiting for his person to come get him.......very sad.......


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so sad!! He looks like a great little guy!! He must be so confused. People need to know that getting a pet is a lifelong commitment.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

great Lindsey, I just saw that, thanks so much! Hopefully word will get out for someone to help him, but either way he is going to be okay............just would be nice to have the help.............


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wish I could help more Debi!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted him on a couple forums on FB.

I've said it a million times, who the **** dumps a senior!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I posted him on a couple forums on FB.
> 
> I've said it a million times, who the **** dumps a senior!


I know Michelle, it makes me so upset!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

gidget'smom said:


> I would love him if I didn't live many, many hours away. I know I am being terribly naive, but I see a pic of this adorable fella at 12 years old and think to myself how did he get here at this point in his life? It breaks my heart for him and all the dogs who do not get to finish begin, live, and finish their lives in loving homes that fully appreciate them for all the love and loyalty they give to their owners. I pray someone gets this fella.


:goodpost:

We share the same sentiment. It's upsetting how people can just 'discard' their pets like yesterday's garbage. At 12 years old, this little guy probably spent his whole life with an owner he loved and cherished. For him to end up in a shelter, scared and confused, is very heartbreaking. Looking at his picture, I can see my two boys - Cupid and Casper, in him. They all share the same short, fluffy hair. If only I had my own place and live closer...I would love to get him. Unfortunately I'm already maxed with 4 dogs and I'm sure I'll hear complaints if I add another one. 

I shared Linday's FB post about this sweet boy...I pray and hope that he finds a forever home that will treat him with the love and care that he deserves. 

Jayne and Debi - thank you for everything you're doing to save this sweet guy. You girls and the other rescues are heroes in my eyes.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all so much, it helps having a great support group, we do what we can......just a few weeks ago, we took in a 11 year old that the family had since he was 8 weeks old.............want to know the reason they let him go? Their sons were not "getting along" with him, he stayed scared, cowared under the bed and table. Well, we all know what was really going on......just don't understand some people.....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

carley said:


> Thanks all so much, it helps having a great support group, we do what we can......just a few weeks ago, we took in a 11 year old that the family had since he was 8 weeks old.............want to know the reason they let him go? Their sons were not "getting along" with him, he stayed scared, cowared under the bed and table. Well, we all know what was really going on......just don't understand some people.....


Massive cerebral flatulence to put it nicely!

People, don't get a dog if you think you're going to have kids you can't handle.... I heard that excuse so many times," oh we're having a baby so we have to dump our dog...."
Many on the forum have had children after having fluffs and manage it...

Sad, just sad.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Debi i just shared Lindsay's post and also sent you a friend request. It just kills me how someone can just toss a senior dog without a care in the world. How would they like to be tossed out because they have aged? I just want to thank all of those that do rescue you are truly Angels on Earth. I pray that this sweet baby finds his forever home.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

FYI: I learned just now from the shelter director that he is a stray and weighs 7.8 pounds and is friendly.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks like just a darling little boy!! It would be wonderful if someone came in and adopted him. Thanks Debi for willing to take him under SCMR if no adopts him.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes he does look so sweet.........unless things change, we will be getting him after 3pm on Friday.........because of his age, they are not going to neuter him, so SCMR will need to do that, if anyone would like to make a donation towards his surgery, please do so, every amount helps!

Thanks,


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

carley said:


> yes he does look so sweet.........unless things change, we will be getting him after 3pm on Friday.........because of his age, they are not going to neuter him, so SCMR will need to do that, if anyone would like to make a donation towards his surgery, please do so, every amount helps!
> 
> Thanks,


You got it. I will donate to SCMR for the little guy, it's the least I can do.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I wanted to share that there is an application for this fella! The shelter director emailed me today as a heads up! She will keep me posted, of course SCMR will still take him if it does not work out, but say a prayer that he will be adopted to a great home!

So no worries for donations for the surgery, but we can always use funds............!!!!

Stay tuned, will post what the outcome is..................fingers crossed....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great and would be even better if someone adopts him and gives him the forever home he so deserves!! Thanks for keeping us posted Debi!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's great news. Hoping someone wonderful adopts him. :wub:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

The shelter director just replied to my inquirey about this one, said the adopter is picking him up today!!

Thanks all for your support! It helps to know that others care and want these furkids to be safe and loved to bits!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:cheer:*YAY!!!* :cheer:I'm so happy for this boy!! He deserves all the happiness in the world!! Bless his heart! :heart: Thank you for keeping us updated Debi!! Also, I will definitely add a donation to SCMR anyway because you guys are an awesome rescue!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! :wub:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

lmillette said:


> :cheer:*YAY!!!* :cheer:I'm so happy for this boy!! He deserves all the happiness in the world!! Bless his heart! :heart: Thank you for keeping us updated Debi!! Also, I will definitely add a donation to SCMR anyway because you guys are an awesome rescue!!


Thanks Lindsey, we certainly try.............


Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am late seeing this, but so glad I read all the way through the posts. Yipppeeeeee!!!! A Friday blessing for this sweet boy. So happy!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> The shelter director just replied to my inquirey about this one, said the adopter is picking him up today!!
> 
> Thanks all for your support! It helps to know that others care and want these furkids to be safe and loved to bits!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


I love happy endings!!:chili:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, I am so very grateful he was adopted, I don't know why he ended up in the shelter at 12 years old, but at least he is safe!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah he's going to have a happy life now!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Yeah he's going to have a happy life now!


 
Yes, Jayne and I are very grateful he was adopted and trusting to a great forever home!! Happy dance!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------

